# RE: Alternative to Kerosene



## sbasacco

*RE: Alternative to Kerosene*

I have some hurricane lamps that have never been used. I have seen on the internet that you can use either olive oil or vegetable oil (although more dark smoke than olive oil) in the lantern?

I do have some kerosene lamp oil on hand, but would prefer to use the alternative if I can....any ideas?

What have you used?


----------



## WVTactics

I have only used lamp oil but I would love to know as well. I just got a lamp the other day for free and I need to get the rust off of it any idea on how to do that?


----------



## AquaHull

Sandblaster, or wet/dry sandpaper and oil


----------



## sbasacco

even an SOS pad will take the rust off of it.


----------



## jgriner

I wonder what diesel fuel would do? diesel fuel is just low grade kerosene it would probably smoke real bad but I imagine it would give out some light in a pinch.


----------



## SOCOM42

wvtactics said:


> i have only used lamp oil but i would love to know as well. I just got a lamp the other day for free and i need to get the rust off of it any idea on how to do that?


get a wire brush from a hardware store to mount in an electric drill. It will do the job quite well.


----------



## SOCOM42

jgriner said:


> i wonder what diesel fuel would do? Diesel fuel is just low grade kerosene it would probably smoke real bad but i imagine it would give out some light in a pinch.


it is the same as home heating oil. Very sooty.


----------



## SOCOM42

sbasacco said:


> i have some hurricane lamps that have never been used. I have seen on the internet that you can use either olive oil or vegetable oil (although more dark smoke than olive oil) in the lantern?
> 
> I do have some kerosene lamp oil on hand, but would prefer to use the alternative if i can....any ideas?
> 
> What have you used?


kerosene and lamp oil are two different things. You can make floating wick candles out veggie oil. Good use for it if it goes bad.
Look on amazon for the wick assy.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Great question you pose here and something now that will make me delve into this idea a lot more than I have in the past.

One thing I do know if you use the Dyed Kerosene or Desiel, while it will work very well and may prove economical it will eventually reduce the life of your wick in a lamp or a Kerosene heater due to all of the additves in it, some of which I would imagine create more harmful emmisions while burning. If your in a pole barn probably not a big issue, but if your in a living shelter using it as a light source or heating source this might be an issue of considerable concern. 

Just some food for thought...


----------



## SOCOM42

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Great question you pose here and something now that will make me delve into this idea a lot more than I have in the past.
> 
> One thing I do know if you use the Dyed Kerosene or Desiel, while it will work very well and may prove economical it will eventually reduce the life of your wick in a lamp or a Kerosene heater due to all of the additves in it, some of which I would imagine create more harmful emmisions while burning. If your in a pole barn probably not a big issue, but if your in a living shelter using it as a light source or heating source this might be an issue of considerable concern.
> 
> Just some food for thought...


the only difference between dyed and un-dyed is the dye. 
red means no federal highway tax has been paid on it.
both fuel oil and kerosene are used in diesel engines.
kero is used mostly in extreme cold regions where the fuel oil would jell up or not ignite under compression.
there are anti gelling additives available, they are added to home heating oil here in the northeast to outside home storage tanks.


----------



## jgriner

I've never used diesel for anything but but I think it last longer than gas, where I'm at you can find it stored at almost any farm. Good to know for after the zombies have already infected the farm owners.


----------



## insatiable ONE

Olive oil and canola oil are safer lamp oil substitutes for the home and for the environment.

Charcoal lighter fluid, is safe to use.(Not the kind for cigarettes, is naphtha has a dangerous low flashpoint.)

Mineral oil is another effective substitute for lamp oil. It is a clean and safe oil to burn, because like olive oil, it is harmless to the skin and is even edible.

Whale oil, also called train oil, consists of oil procured from the blubber of different whale species. Chemically speaking, whale oil a liquid wax, not an actual oil,

Biodiesel, which is a vegetable or animal fat based diesel fuel, makes for another more environmentally-friendly alternative to lamp oil.




Out of these I have used the mineral oil. It burns clean.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

On my way to work tonight I think I will have to check out Mineral oil or Canola oil and see if either one is cheaper than 7 bucks a gallon. May have to pick up a jug if so and try it out for size and see how well it works.


----------



## chupacabra

Find someone with a high speed centrifuge and take the solids from the diesel oil. No soot. you would need to do volume to justify it.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

yea i like kerosene


----------



## hayden

WVTactics said:


> I have only used lamp oil but I would love to know as well. I just got a lamp the other day for free and I need to get the rust off of it any idea on how to do that?


I'm pretty sure that Rick Dale, the guy from American Restoration said so soak the rusty parts in vinegar to remove rust. Yep, just double checked and vinegar removes rust.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

lol....


----------



## GTGallop

Is it possible to render the fat of a hog (domestic or ferral) to get a usable oil product? How does one render fat? Is it just heating it low and slow until it liqifies and then pouring off the lighter clearer fluids? Maybe a coffee filter or something to strain it?


----------



## MikeyPrepper

im loading up


----------



## Smitty901

Rendering lard takes time but is not hard to do . The by product called crackling by many has uses as a food product mixed in potato sausages. Cracklin cookies Ect 
While they make a big deal out of it rendering is easy, however Lard is more of a solid , it will burn but not like oil does
You want to view this not that I agree 100% it is close enough. We rendered a lot of pig lard years ago different areas of the pig produce different qualities of lard
BE PREPARED FOR EMERGENCY! EVERYONE'S ELECTRICITY WILL GO OUT SOONER OR LATER

PS: Lard is the only right way to make corn bread


----------



## WILD MAN

Go down to your local airport and see if they have a waste fuel container, JET-A is kerosene they might give it to you so they don't have to pay someone to haul it off just make sure there's no av-gas mixed with it, run it though a filter if needed and your good to go. Kerosene is almost 6 bucks a gallon here.


----------



## ajk1941

Here in California's Central Valley, the cost of a gallon of kerosene is about $10.00 or more, while Diesel is around $4.00 a gallon. I keep a supply of diesel on hand just for emergencies and spare wicks for the lanterns.


----------



## Smitty901

I plan to try Some alcohol from the still in them latter this year. I need to find some thing to mix with it to make it more stable slow the burn rate.
Control evaporation. Any Ideas


----------

